# What's your social credit score?



## Etype (Mar 20, 2018)

China's Freedom-Crushing 'Social Credit Score': New at Reason


> China's government has announced that they'll assign a mandatory government "social credit score" to everyone in the country by 2020. It will be based largely on what you do online.


Boy, I bet the progressives, globalist, et al. would love to implement this! 

Based largely on what you do online??? I hear they are currently mining Shadow Spear.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 20, 2018)

I use different terms on different platforms. When I still posted on FB, I used 'ftaghn' instead of 'fuck', as I do here.

Bet that threw them off.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 20, 2018)

Discredited if you watch porn or are late returning a rented bike?

Between those two things...Pretty much covers everybody here.


----------



## Etype (Mar 20, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Discredited if you watch porn or are late returning a rented bike?
> 
> Between those two things...Pretty much covers everybody here.


I wonder, do they track who doesn't tip on the Uber app?


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 20, 2018)

Mine = 76 (out of 1,000,000):  You should be closely-monitored and allowed only infrequent online activities; exhibits random personal outbursts in online forums pertaining to animals, _couture_, Paula Deen, and cult movies of the 70s and 80s; frequent attempts to match random online forum members with single overweight cousin; trolls every left-of-center website by commenting "...that's what she said" at the end of every sentence.  Modest danger to the state, but grave danger to himself and Lithuanian singers.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 20, 2018)

Might as well post this in this thread, but the privacy Act of 1974 might be one of several good primers for discussion.
I need to read it again, as well as the arguments presented at the time.

Overview of The Privacy Act of 1974 (2015 Edition) | OPCL | Department of Justice


----------



## Topkick (Mar 20, 2018)

"Say something that gets censored, you lose points. Same if you watch porn, or are late in returning a rented bike, or buy lots of alcohol"

I buy lots of alcohol....just sayin


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 20, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Same if you watch porn



I watch a lot of porn...just sayin


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 20, 2018)

There are things known and there are things unknown, and in between are the doors of perception.

Aldous Rumsfeld.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 20, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I watch a lot of porn...just sayin



We're not so bad....how about those infidels that  return rented bikes late? How do they live with themselves?


----------



## Gunz (Mar 20, 2018)

We rent freakin cars in this country. 'Murica.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 20, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I watch a lot of porn...just sayin


Any married man knows this frustration.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 20, 2018)

Also, glad I used to rewind all those VHS tapes.


----------



## CQB (Mar 20, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Also, glad I used to rewind all those VHS tapes.


Gentlemen prefer Polaroids.


----------



## CDG (Mar 20, 2018)

Is this based on what I look at through the regular browser pages, or does it know about the Incognito windows as well?????


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 20, 2018)

CDG said:


> Is this based on what I look at through the regular browser pages, or does it know about the Incognito windows as well?????



Can you move to China and let us know, please?


----------



## AWP (Mar 20, 2018)

If this becomes a thing a bunch of us are simply going to jail.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 20, 2018)

CDG said:


> Is this based on what I look at through the regular browser pages, or does it know about the Incognito windows as well?????



Except your phone at least remebers the words you type while Incognito still. My wife always gives me a strange look when she always sees midget and crayon on my opening three words.


----------



## Etype (Mar 20, 2018)

CDG said:


> Is this based on what I look at through the regular browser pages, or does it know about the Incognito windows as well?????


It's time to download Silo.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 20, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> I use different terms on different platforms. When I still posted on FB, I used 'ftaghn' instead of 'fuck', as I do here.
> 
> Bet that threw them off.



Take away the right to say ‘fuck’ and you take away the right to say ‘fuck the government.'

Lenny Bruce


----------



## x SF med (Mar 21, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> but grave danger to himself and Lithuanian singers.



I need to warn Bela Fleck about you....

For you heathens...  this is Bela Fleck..


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 22, 2018)

Holy hell, just based off of my liver's social credit score, I think my grandchildren are seriously fucked.  Like, seriously, they're never going to be able to walk off of the front porch without getting dinged for gram's drinking habit.


----------



## CQB (Mar 22, 2018)

Welcome to the future girl.


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 22, 2018)

Everyone trying to “get it in” before this becomes a thing here...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## AMRUSMCR (Mar 23, 2018)

Black Mirror did an episode on this type of social engineering .... "nosedive" it dictated every aspect of life - job, work, travel, etc.  Funny & terrifying at the same time.


----------

